# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قیمت طراحی سایت پخش دارو با ASP.NET

## amin_alexi

سلام به دوستان 
یه سوال فنی از اساتید با تجربه در زمینه فروش و طراحی سایت ! :متفکر: 
من می خوام بدونم قیمت یک سایت CMS  که یک فروشگاه مواد دارویی باشه ... 
و بشه لیست دارو و قیمت تعریف کرد و کالا گروه بندی بشه و سبد خرید درست کنیم و ...
مثل نمونه های موجود (همین فروشگاه سایت برنامه نویس ) 
و در آخر هم بتونن لیست خرید رو از طریق سامانه های بانکهای رایج در اینترنت پرداخت کنند .
(و بعد که کالا ها واسشون فرستاده بشه !)
البته ظاهر سایت هم شکیل و مشتری پسند باشه ... .
این کار رو در دو حالت که ما خودمون بازاریابی کنیم و با اینکه طبق سفارش یک مشتری باشه 
(تعداد صفحاتی که باید مدیریت محتوا بشه به جز بخش فروشگاهش 4 صفحه است تماس با ما و Link , مقاله و ...) 
قیمت بدین ممنون

----------


## ali_fyz

به نظر من یک میلیون و سیصدتومان مناسب باشه..

----------

